# The Fall = Soldiers of Anarchy 2?



## Solon25 (4. November 2004)

Hab grade den PCG Bericht auf der DVD angeschaut. Wer's nicht weiss, SoA ist ein Taktik Spiel mit.. Endzeit Thematik und stammt auch von Silver Style. Mir fielen direkt ein paar Paralelen auf.

Die Punkfrisur/Skins, ebenso schon in SoA vorhanden/ähnlich. Oder schaut Euch unten auf  diesem Bild  mal das Charamenü von SoA an, na? fällt was auf? Ähnlich..  Die Thematik = the same. Aufgebohrt ist natürlich das Skillsystem, aber auch schon in SoA vorhanden. "Normalerweise" hätte unser PCG Reporter vor Ort das wissen müssen und SSE daraufhin mal ansprechen müssen.

Soll nun nicht bös' gemeint sein, aber es fällt halt auf. Spiele SoA gerne und auch The Fall interessiert mich. Wer The Fall durch hat und gefallen dran gefunden hat, SoA gibt es mittlerweile für 'nen Appel und ein Ei   Nali's später, aber der Presse entsprechend, gut ausgefallene Test 

Grüssle


----------



## SPEEDI007 (4. November 2004)

Hab zwar SoA nie gespielt(nur zugeschaut,bei einen Freund),glaube aber das es bei SoA viel mehr Taktik drauf ankommt und bei The Fall halt mehr auf Rollenspiel.Glaube daher eher nicht das die sich so sehr ähneln. :-o 
Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Solon25 (4. November 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 04.11.2004 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar SoA nie gespielt(nur zugeschaut,bei einen Freund),glaube aber das es bei SoA viel mehr Taktik drauf ankommt und bei The Fall halt mehr auf Rollenspiel.Glaube daher eher nicht das die sich so sehr ähneln. :-o
> Kann mich aber auch irren.



Man bekommt doch im Video gezeigt, dass das Spiel in Kampfhandlungen pausiert werden kann, Anweisungen geben, weitermachen. Sieht mir nur so aus, das es ein RPG Skillsystem hat, ansonsten sehr ähnlich. Wie gesagt, wenn TF dann magst, SoA ist nicht das verkehrteste 


Textauszug aus dem Test:
da die einzelnen Kämpfer mit der Zeit Erfahrung sammeln, im Rang aufsteigen und sich in verschiedenen Bereichen (Leichte Waffen, Schwere Waffen, Sprengstoffe, etc.) auch Spezialisten entwickeln


----------



## SPEEDI007 (4. November 2004)

Also ich befasse mich mit dem Game schon eine längere Zeit.Sprich hab mich ganz gut informiert und freue mich auf das Game.Aber denke es wird ein RPG mit Taktik bei Kämpfen,aber kein SoA 2.Wenn Silver Style das vor hätte,würden sie wohl ein 2.Teil machen und kein vollkommen neues.Dennoch man wird die positiven Features von SoA sicherlich impletieren.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (4. November 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 04.11.2004 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich befasse mich mit dem Game schon eine längere Zeit.Sprich hab mich ganz gut informiert und freue mich auf das Game.Aber denke es wird ein RPG mit Taktik bei Kämpfen,aber kein SoA 2.Wenn Silver Style das vor hätte,würden sie wohl ein 2.Teil machen und kein vollkommen neues.Dennoch man wird die positiven Features von SoA sicherlich impletieren.




TF ist ein rollenspiel, das wird von SSE selbst unermüdlich wiederholt. Reine Taktikfreaks sollen die finger von lassen, die Kämpfe sind nämlich nur ungewöhnlicnh taktisch *FÜR EIN ROLLENSPIEL!!!!!* . Fans von JA oder FoT oder wasweißich sollten sich den Kauf zweimla überlegen, RPGler können gleich zugreifen  

Sprich: TF wird ein eigenständiges RPG das halt in einer endzeitweilt spielt (wie Fallout oder SoA oder wasweißich). Und die Grafikengine ist ähnlich wie die zu SoA. aber da ist schluss mit Ähnlichkeit, TF wird kein inoffizieller Nachfolger zu SoA oder sonstwas sondern ein eigenes Spiel.


----------



## docsnyder08 (4. November 2004)

gewisse ähnlichkeiten sind schon da...
dass beide games vom gleichen entwickler sind, ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.
hoffe nur, dass gerade bei der sprachausgabe aus den fehlern gelernt wurde...


----------



## zitrusfrucht (4. November 2004)

docsnyder08 am 04.11.2004 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> gewisse ähnlichkeiten sind schon da...
> dass beide games vom gleichen entwickler sind, ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.
> hoffe nur, dass gerade bei der sprachausgabe aus den fehlern gelernt wurde...



Es gibt schon ein paar Sprachsamples auf der Homepage runterzuladen. sind allerdings alle aus irgendwelchen humoristisschen passagen. klingen aber ganz gut (sind halt ohne irgendwelche Personen  )

Und TF *ist* eigenständig. Das Szenario ist halt AUCH endzeit, doch wenn mans so sieht sind sich FO 1 + 2 und SoA dann auch irgendwie ähnlich


----------



## guenny (5. November 2004)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass The Fall halt auf der SoA-Engine basiert ... was ja auch Sinn macht, da diese (mal abgesehen davon, dass mir persönlich Taktik-Spiele einfach keinen Spass machen) ja eigentlich sehr hübsch geraten ist...

Warum sollte ein Entwickler für jedes Spiel, dass sie macht, jedesmal extra ne neue Engine proggen (zumal so ein "kleiner" Entwickler)...

Somit für mich absolut nachvollziehbar, dass die beiden Games sehr ähnlich aussehen ... allerdings haben, wie meine Vor-Poster bereits angemerkt haben RPG und Echtzeit-Taktik nicht wirklich viel miteinander zu tun.....


----------



## Thodin_33 (5. November 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 04.11.2004 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar SoA nie gespielt(nur zugeschaut,bei einen Freund),glaube aber das es bei SoA viel mehr Taktik drauf ankommt und bei The Fall halt mehr auf Rollenspiel.Glaube daher eher nicht das die sich so sehr ähneln. :-o
> Kann mich aber auch irren.



Korrekt.. Als RPG hat sich SoA trotz einiger RPG-Elemente nicht gespielt... Es war eher sowas wie Soldiers - HoWW2. Man hatte eben seine Infs, Panzer etc. und musste auf einer Map bestimmte Missionen erfüllen... War aber gut


----------



## Snark7 (5. November 2004)

Thodin_33 am 05.11.2004 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 04.11.2004 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ist richtig gut. Bin an sich eher für Runden-Taktik oder Strategie zu haben, aber SoA hat mir nach kurzer Eingewöhnung wirklich gut gefallen. Das Ende (hab mir nur eins angeschaut, gibt ja alternative) war aber schade....naja.
Besonders gefallen hat mir, das man sich wirklich jeden Schuß überlegen musste, weil Munition -zumindest für die dickeren Sachen- wirklich rar und teuer war.


----------

